# Craftsman rider



## Fdanielle (May 28, 2012)

I have a craftsman riding mower model number 502.255750. The engine will not turn over I recently changed the crankcase gasket and took apart the carburetor. Now I don't have a spark. Engine was fine before I did this work. I tried a new spark plug and a solenoid no luck. I am stumped. Please help! The only thing I have not looked at is if the magneto isn't working properly. Could my problem be the magneto or the carburetor needs adjusting? Any help would be great.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Check the clearance (air gap) between the coil,and the flywheel.It should be .012"-.014".If the coil legs are touching the flywheel,it won't get spark.
Loosen the screws holding the coil,and slide it AWAY from the flywheel.Then,insert a piece of cardboard from a cereal box,oil filter box,etc,between the coil and the flywheel,and push the coil toward the flywheel,and hold it .Tighten the screws for the coil,and remove the cardboard. It should now have spark.


----------



## Fdanielle (May 28, 2012)

*Still no spark*

I tried the directions and still no spark. Any other ideas would be great. I tested the spark plug and it works on other mower. I replaced the magneto last summer is it possible magneto is bad? So far the mower has a new magneto, solenoid and spark plug. I tested the safety switches and they all work. I am running out of ideas at this point. Also replace the ignition switch too.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Not sure what engine that has, but check to see if the magneto has a kill wire.
IF it does, grounding it kills the spark. Look for bare spots shorting to ground etc.


----------

